# Netgear Router Without CD



## aussj4link (Jan 2, 2006)

I lost my Netgear CD and now that I have reinstalled XP it wont detect the router. I believe I need to install the stuff from the CD but I lost it heh. Is there anyway to get the stuff needed for it some other way? Or if possible make the computer detect the router? Thanx


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

My only thought was maybe the firmware can be downloaded from Netgear's website in their Support section.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

What model Netgear Router is it? Your best bet, as said, is to try Netgears own website.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

aussj4link said:


> I lost my Netgear CD and now that I have reinstalled XP it wont detect the router. I believe I need to install the stuff from the CD but I lost it heh. Is there anyway to get the stuff needed for it some other way? Or if possible make the computer detect the router? Thanx


The CD is not actually necessary to get most routers to function.
The user manual is probably available online, and most provide adequate instructions.
Routers are not "detected" the same way other hardware is. In fact, most will work if the cables are properly connected.
If you have a wireless connection, you should look at the manual to set your security parameters.


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

Hughv you are correct there is no install CD at least with Netgear routers. They are not required for the router itself.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Though basically correct about needing any CD to get the router to work is correct....,

About two weeks ago I installed a Netgear wireless router, and there was a CD with it that had a wizard (which you don't really need to get the router and Internet working) and the directions.

This can be downloaded from Netgear at their support> Proucts Page with downloads, similar to this one I did:

*http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WGT624.asp*

The wizard is built into the user guide on CD, and nothing like a booklet shipped with the router.

You can access the router online:

Here is one login method, but not for the one I installed:

http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101675.asp

The router login page we used, was like this one:

http://forum1.netgear.com/showthread.php?t=206

I kept getting a login box...and had NOT first used the CD, which of course, shows the default login info to use... or how to reset the router.

General Netgear support

*http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101209.asp*

You absolutely should set up security, such as was mentioned.


----------



## aussj4link (Jan 2, 2006)

I found the CD and it told me the problem immediately, apparently when I reinstalled XP it did not install the Ethernet Controller, kinda odd... My delima now is that I cant figure out how to get the drivers for it, its not finding them on any discs I have or anything. I ran Everest in an attempt to find out what the adapter is and it came up with Intel ICH6 PRO/100 VE Ethernet Controller. I cant seem to find any drivers for it any where on the net. I must be doing some thing terribly wrong here but what? Thanx for all your help.

Lol I formatted my computer in an attempt to fix most problems but I only seem to have generated a lot more...

Edit: Huh, I just did a google search on the adapter name and apparently its an audio device... what the... I double checked everest, its saying the ethernet adapter is what i put. I'm confused...


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

It's quite common for XP to miss some devices on a reinstall. Make sure no other devices are missing. Look in Control Panel/System/Hardware/Device Manager for any devices with yellow marks.
What's the make and model of this machine? Is the ethernet controller onboard or separate? What is the motherboard?
The manufacturer's web site is usually the best place for drivers.
Look at the ethernet adapter entry again, as the terminology seems incorrect.


----------



## aussj4link (Jan 2, 2006)

Hughv said:


> It's quite common for XP to miss some devices on a reinstall. Make sure no other devices are missing. Look in Control Panel/System/Hardware/Device Manager for any devices with yellow marks.
> What's the make and model of this machine? Is the ethernet controller onboard or separate? What is the motherboard?
> The manufacturer's web site is usually the best place for drivers.
> Look at the ethernet adapter entry again, as the terminology seems incorrect.


Heres the Full System Report by Everest.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If this is a retail pc, go to the manufacturers website and download the drivers.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Most Dell Computers come with a driver CD, but if you don't have it, all their drivers are available on the Dell site.
The Everest report isn't much use. You need to look in Control Panel and see what else is missing.
Go here:
http://www.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/desktops?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
Click on the support link and search on your model number. This is a well organized site and you should find your drivers quickly.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

From Everest log:

Unknown:
Ethernet Controller 
PCI Device 
PCI Simple Communications Controller 
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

You do need to go to the Dell site, if you don't have the Applications and Drivers CD for your Dell...and, using your *Service Tag* number ID found on a label on back of the computer (tower) or underneath the computer (notebook) and download all the drivers for sound, video, Ethernet adapter (network adapter/card/chip) looks like the phone modem, if you use that at all....

The Service Tag ID will take you right to the list of drivers. If however, this model has more than one driver set (different models of the same device) you will have to know what is in the computer to get the correct drivers... this is where actually going inside, looking at the specifc device such as the video chip for onboard graphics, etc to identify the model/brand is neccessary to do.


----------



## aussj4link (Jan 2, 2006)

Aye, I found the drivers for the Ethernet Controller, PCI Simple Communications Controller, and the Video Controller (VGA Compatible), but I cant figure out what to download for the PCI Device, how can I find out which device this is? Also after getting the ethernet one working I was able to connect to the router and now pretty much everything is fine, although I would like to get that Device working. Wow I feel dumb for not trying the Dell site in the first place... Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Great! What is not working? Does the sound work?

Usually, the missing device is a part of the phone modem, though it could be another added-in card....in a PCI slot.

Do you have a "Wave device for xxxxxxxxx modem" in the Device Manager, under *Sound, Video , Game Controllers"?* {It's not important if no one actually needs to dialup to the Net....}

On the back of the computer, in the slots that are at niney degrees to the motherboard....how many cards are installed?

You might have: One for the modem. (where a phone line plugs in)

A sound card- even if you have onboard sound, you could have added a sound card at some point?

A network adapter- these can also be onboard as a chip on motherboard....

Do you see any others?

Is anything not working?


----------



## aussj4link (Jan 2, 2006)

Byteman said:


> Hi, Great! What is not working? Does the sound work?
> 
> Usually, the missing device is a part of the phone modem, though it could be another added-in card....in a PCI slot.
> 
> ...


So far I can't find anything thats not working, It may be the dial up modem though, but I have no real use for it right now. The sound is working, internet, and everything that I use on it really. Kinda annoying it doesn't tell specifics about the device. Well it was my sisters computer that I was formatting because it seemed to be getting worse everyday so I will let her use it for a while if she tells me some things not working then maybe thats it I guess, Thanks.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Good- the only other thing would be some part of the motherboard chipset, but I think you already installed those?


If you or she doesn't need the modem, then don't worry for now.


----------

